# How long will these stay fresh?



## Hick727 (Feb 21, 2010)

If i keep my SWISHER SWEETS CIGARILLO WINE 60CT BOX with Flavor Guard in there wrappers in the box they come in, how long will they stay fresh?

Also which are better? Swisher Sweets or White Owls?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Personally I don't like either, but taste is a matter of preference so who cares what I like.

As for staying good, I would say they'd be fine for a while in the wrappers since that's how they keep them at the store. Not positive on that though.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

Machine made cigars don't need constant humidity like Hand Made ones do.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

From everything I've read, gas station cigars (White Owls, Swishers, Black n Milds, Phillies) are made specifically so they don't need to be kept in humis. Not sure how long that stays true for though. From experience when I smoked BnM's, those kept for about a year in my winter coat. When I found them, they still tasted fine to me.

As to which is better... No comment...


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

hahahaha:laugh:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I havent smoked swishers since high school brings back memories.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

With the original binder/filler or with the filler the wrappers were made for? :lol:

Anyways, like the others have said, they ought to last quite some time (I'm thinking years) with out any major adverse effect on the um... flavor?

Just keep them in a decent temperature range (~70F), not in direct sunlight, etc.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

They are homogenized i believe, so they should be ok for a good bit. Iis there "shelf date" printed on the box?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this a real post? 

If so, welcome to the pond!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Hick727 said:


> Also which are better? Swisher Sweets or White Owls?


Swisher sweets....................

*But* I haven't had one in 10 years, so they may have changed "the blend"


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

For the record... I hear Wine flavored Black & Milds are superior to the Wine flavored Swisher.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I like Prime time!


----------



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

My Favorite store made is Backwoods Sweet Aromatic


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

The wine Swishers are dreck compared to the original. I like Finck Cigar's Alamo Sweets better. Cheaper and bigger. They all keep well at a nice room temp.

For regular flavor OTC I gotta give Swisher/Alamo Sweets the thumbs up over White Owl. WO hasn't been good since before the embargo. They used to be filled with loads of Cuban baccy, but now it's all paper and twigs.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I always took the tobacco out of the swissher sweets....


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I always took the tobacco out of the swissher sweets....


i thought i was the only one :O


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Coop D said:


> I always took the tobacco out of the swissher sweets....


Why? Because you're a pipe guy?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I think there is a lot of us out there....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

All of a sudden it is a "Tit bit Nipplely" in this thread...
Maybe it will be Hooter tomorrow!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Is it a titty bit nipply?

and if I may....
That was a seriously profound statement: 


"I think there is a lot of us out there...."


as a matter of fact that is correct. As of 3/31/10 the US census Bureau estimated it to be 6,811,800,000


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

and 1....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I stand corrected

6,811,800,001


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I always took the tobacco out of the swissher sweets....


That method came along way after my day! ZZ Top or Zig Zag were the popular papers!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell, give me an apple and I'll make it work....


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

I`m of the mind that those will taste every bit as good in 5 years, no matter what you do to them.

:dance:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sirhuffsalot said:


> I`m of the mind that those will taste every bit as good in 5 years, no matter what you do to them.
> 
> :dance:


Swisher Sweets..........................The Twinkie of the cigar world


----------



## jacomat (Apr 22, 2017)

Hick727 said:


> If i keep my SWISHER SWEETS CIGARILLO WINE 60CT BOX with Flavor Guard in there wrappers in the box they come in, how long will they stay fresh?
> 
> Also which are better? Swisher Sweets or White Owls?


what is the shelf life for machine made cigars e.g villiger, Neos, Lapaz etc.


----------

